# How to be a sling shooter



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

To start with you need a big bag of marbles. Then grab your favorite sling shot and go for a walk. Now its very important that you use marbles. OK when your walking if you see something that looks like a good target or even if theres nothing there and you think there is shoot it. OK so keep this up till your bag is empty. Thats it because we all know when you've lost all your marbles your a sling shooter.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Good one!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That was good!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)




----------



## projectile (Nov 6, 2010)

good one


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> To start with you need a big bag of marbles. Then grab your favorite sling shot and go for a walk. Now its very important that you use marbles. OK when your walking if you see something that looks like a good target or even if theres nothing there and you think there is shoot it. OK so keep this up till your bag is empty. Thats it because we all know when you've lost all your marbles your a sling shooter.


BAM!

Luvvit!

Mike


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

that was a stupid post, so i erased it.


----------

